

Workflowy for iPhone and iPad Works Offline (YC S10) - jessep
http://lifehacker.com/5983821/workflowy-for-iphone-and-ipad-works-offline-syncs-your-changes-when-you-reconnect

======
martingordon
I don't see a pricing page. If I'm going to add a new tool to my workflow, it
better be around for a long time. How is Workflowy planning on staying in
business?

As an aside, Lifehacker seems to be eating my back button on Chrome. Even
selecting HN from the history would just keep reloading the page and wouldn't
bring me back to where I wanted to go.

~~~
rjsamson
It looks like they're maybe not marketing it heavily right now, but in the web
app under settings there's an upgrade to pro option - its $4.99 a month or $49
a year and gets you dropbox sync, themes, extra fonts and unlimited lists /
items.

------
vegashacker
I was excited about this project when it first came out. But I needed offline
access, sharing, and mobile for it to be useful to me. I'll admit I assumed
the project died, but glad to hear it's alive and kicking! (And that all my
initial complaints are addressed.) I'll definitely be checking this out.

------
Joeri
So, do i understand this right that they had a web app which they turned into
an iOS app to support offline operation? If so, why? I've done offline web
apps before, and they're not easy but still easier than porting to a whole
different platform.

I wish more developers would stick to a pure web approach instead of going the
app route. Quite often i find the lack of integration with the web of a native
app to be a dealbreaker.

~~~
speg
This is pretty much the web app bundled in an app. Works almost the same
except has some conveniences to assist with the lack of keyboard & mouse.

